# Is Molly Pregnant?- Yes she was!  new pics 4-2



## jodief100 (Mar 5, 2011)

I got Molly about a year ago.  She was 2 years old and had never been bred.  She also had never lived with other goats. 

After 3 unsuccessful sessions with the buck, I thought she finally settled in November.  She should be due in three weeks, but she isn't growing an udder.  She is always fat so that never helps.  She is now over three and has never kidded.  

















She is a huge doe, I really want kids out of her.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 5, 2011)

hard to tell...  the flash made the pooch pic a little too bright to make heads or tails of it. 
What breed is she? or mix of breeds?


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 5, 2011)

Is this one better?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 6, 2011)

She is boer, or a high boer %.

She looks bred to me, When was the last date she was in with the buck?

If you reach under and feel for her udder do you feel any development at all. A first time freshner wouldn' have a hanging udder like an older doe would. If it was the end of November it would put her due the end of April. Plenty of time to delevop an udder still.  
If she is due in just  at the end of march or beginning of April and you feel no udder development at all, I think she is probably open.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 6, 2011)

She was in with the buck from October 28th to November 25th.  She had a green mark on her hiney on October 30th.  He could have bred her again after that and the second mark didn't show up through the first.  I was told she was purebred Boer but they didn't have any papers. 

I really want kids out of her, she is a great doe, except for the fact she is difficult to settle.  I hope after the first one she won't be as difficult.

Anyone with experience on this?


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 6, 2011)

She looks bred to me.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 6, 2011)

they always try to make you worry, remember the doe code


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> She looks bred to me.


Thank you Ariel, I was hoping the "hoo hoo" expert would chime in here! 

I have been feeling her up a lot and *maybe* there is a little bit of an udder.  Or it could be my wishfull thinking.

I still have a few weeks to go no matter what.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 7, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> the "hoo hoo" expert


We all have our claim to fame!!!  Accurate!!! But Just funny!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 29, 2011)

Molly kidded last night.  
6 1/2 lb girl and  7 1/2 lb boy.  I am in Canada, I got a call from my farm sitter.  He said all looks good.  Pics when I get back!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## WindFall Farms (Mar 30, 2011)

She should breed a lot easier next time. I have a doe with a very similar story, was a pet till she was two, then they decided to sell her, and since she was a lovely girl, we brought her home and started trying to get kids from her. Took 6 months for her to take, :/. But she had twin doelings, did well with them. This set she took in less than a week (due to a very intelligent buck escaping from anything ) had a buck doe pair, very nice kids too. 

Congrats! And good luck with this set and future sets!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 30, 2011)

They all collaborated and crossed their legs til you were away!  Congrats!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 30, 2011)

They certainly did... anothor one kidded today.

I should leave town more often.  7 does and 1 buck out of three does in three days.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 31, 2011)

Here are the pics!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 31, 2011)

..............


----------



## mistee (Mar 31, 2011)

that is an awesome pic!!!!!


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Mar 31, 2011)

aww so sweet, they are beautiful


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 31, 2011)

Congratulations!! they are cuties!


----------



## Zanzabeez (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats!!! They are adorable! 

Tracy


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations. They are gorgeous


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 2, 2011)

New pictures, they wouldn't come out of the warming barrel.

Boy is a traditional, red is a 2-teated doe


----------



## Araylee (Apr 2, 2011)

Cute babies!!
So..what do you mean 2-teated doe? Aren't they supposed to have 2?? Are Boers known for having extras?


----------



## mogolady (Apr 3, 2011)

Congratulations!!!

What great pics. Mom looks so peaceful.

Araylee: ya, Boers can have 2,3 or 4, some come off of the main teat. All are not always functional.

When we first got into goats, we had dairy and showed them. We got our first Boer and I didn't know this about them. I about flipped out when I saw her udder.


----------

